# 330" UT Ext. Archery BULL



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought I would share some photos of the bull I was able to take the last day of the 2014 Utah Extended Archery Wasatch Front Elk season. Only took (17+) days of hunting to make it happen in the terrible winter conditions this year presented. One of the toughest hunts in the state!

330.5" - 6x6 - 40" Wide - 49" Main Beams...













































HUGE Thank You to Chase Bowen, Gary Wilson, and my father Ken Morgan for helping me pack out my bull!...










The trophy value of my bull is more than I could ask for! I killed my bull within a few hundred yards of where I picked up sheds this past spring. Similar genetics, big curvy unique fronts, and definitely from the same herd...









My 2013 and 2014 Utah Extended Archery Bulls in comparison...


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

nice! congrats well done.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Your pack looks bigger than you are.....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome8)


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

That is impressive!!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Nice work! We spent around that many days, but didn't quite seal the deal this year.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome bull, congrats!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great bull!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, I admire you! Great bull!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Inspirational! Nice work!


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice bull! Whats a Archery Wilderness Athlete?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

What?! No video this time Sean?! Just kidding, congrats on the nice bull!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, awesome!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats. man your getting it done this year


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Wfm maybe bugle boy follows the likes of Cameron Hanes.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

very nice bull, congrats


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Out standing BB !

Wish I was in my 20's again, I'd be up there with ya..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fine bull


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job on a stud bull!


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the great comments.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, beautiful animal!!

Geeze, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr Bugle - you take the BEST pictures. Sure miss your pictures on the waterfowl forumn


----------

